# Vorstellung Nikolai



## Nikolai (3. Okt. 2010)

Hallo    :
nachdem ich mich schon einige Zeit hier im Forum umschauhe und mich hier und da auch schon mal zu Wort gemeldet habe, möchte ich mich und meinen Teich auch endlich vorstellen.
Eigentlich besitze ich schon seit langem kleine Folienteiche und Bachläufe die nach und nach so entstanden sind. Die waren kaskadenmäßig angeordnet und über kleine Wasserfälle miteinander verbunden. Aber der Zahn der Zeit hatte genagt, eine Wühlmaus und Wurzelwerk taten ein übriges. Es stand eine Grundsanierung an. Ich entschloß mich dann aber doch zu einer kompletten Neugestaltung.
Natürlich sollte der neu gestaltete Teich auch gut aussehen, aber im Besonderen mußte er meinem Hang zur Beobachtung dienen. Immer wieder ertappte ich mich dabei, wie ich mit der __ Nase ins Wasser stubste, während ich Stichlingen und Bitterlingen bei Ihren Laichgeschäften zuschaute, Elritzen und Gründlinge beobachtete usw. Als Aquarianer weiß man, daß sich das wahre Leben eher am Grund abspielt.
Dazu gab es einiges zu bedenken:
- niedrige Baukosten
- Integration eines Sichtfensters  1m x 2m (hatte ich zufällig zur Verfügung)
- leichte Einsehbarkeit von einem bequemen Standpunkt aus. 
- niedrige Bauhöhe für eine Betrachtung oberhalb der Wasserfläche
- größtmögliche Ausnutzung des vorhandenen Platzes.
- ein Wasserfall und ein Flachwasserbereich durften natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
Aus o.g. Gründen entschloß ich mich zu einer Ausführung mit wasserdichtem Beton.
Das Ergebnis seht Ihr in den nachfolgenden Bildern.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Piddel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

:gratuliere

Hallo Nikolai,

eine wirklich schöne Teichanlage hast Du da gechaffen. Die - durchdachten - Details wie der Wasserfall, Randsteine u.v.m machen einen sehr gelungenen Eindruck !

Der *Hingucker ist das Schauglas* - sowas g......les   hab ich noch nicht  gesehen  !!!

Bitte weiter so und viele Bilder.


----------



## Hagen (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,


Schöner Teich und das mit dem Fenster ist ja mal richtig WOW


----------



## Nikolai (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Peter, Hallo Hagen,
ein bischen Zuspruch tut immer gut, vielen Dank dafür.
Meine Nachbarn halten mich ja schon für bekloppt, sind halt keine Teichliebhaber.

mfG Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,
ich bin absolut beindruckt von Deinem Teich!!!   
Er sieht klasse aus, ist wunderbar in den Garten eingebunden, die Idee mit der schräg angestellten Scheibe ist bestechend, und - vor allen Dingen - die (optische, und damit auch ganz sicher generell die) Wasserqualität ist hervorragend!   
Eine wirklich beeindruckende Sichttiefe hast Du, und die künstliche Felswand ist klasse!
Auch wenn mir die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten fehlen, und die Idee für ein Fenster: wie hast Du das gebaut? Möchtest Du uns das dokumentieren?
Bei mir ist es halt ein Steg, der über die tiefste Stelle führt... .
Aber ich liege verdammt gerne auf demslben, um im Teich nach den Fischen zu schauen (und nicht nur meine family, sondern auch die Nachbarn - welch Wunder).


----------



## Piddel (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,

mach Dir um die Nachbarn keine Gedanken ! Das ist oft purer Neid auf das Hobby mit allem was dazu gehört - auch wenn manch "erforderliche"  Arbeit erledigt wird z.B. Fädenziehen 

Das Ergebnis -  eine gepflegte Teichanlage - zählt und überwiegt m.M. nach alles !


----------



## Nikolai (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Rolf,
zur Ausführung der Scheibe wurde ich schon mehrfach angesprochen, deshalb hier noch einmal ausführlich:
Auf der Scheibe lastet ein Druck von ca. 1000 kp, der natürlich verstärkt unten wirksam ist. Zur Aufnahme der Scheibe fertigte ich daher einen massiven Rahmen (ca. 15cm x 15cm umlaufend) aus Beton, verstärkt mit Baustahl. Dabei achtete ich darauf, daß die Enden der Zugeschnittenen Eisenmatten (Dm 6mm 100mm x 100mm) so weit wie möglich in den Anschlag für dei Scheibe reichten, der aus optischen Gründen mit
D = 4 cmm recht schmal ausgeführt wurde. Zur Anbindung an das noch zu betonierende Becken führte ich die Enden der Baustahleinlage durch die Verschalung nach Außen, so daß an drei Seiten ca. 10 cm lange Eisenstäbe im Abstand von 10 cm hervorschauten. Eifachheitshalber fertigte ich den Rahmen in der Waagerechten. Damit wird die Verschalung recht einfach, weil du nur die Außen- und Inneneinfassung gestalten mußt. Als Unterlage diente mir meine mit Betonplatten ausgelegte Terasse, mit einer Folie als Schwischenlage. Die Oberseite ergibt sich beim Befüllen mit Beton.
Damit der Beton wasserundurchlässig wird, sind mehrere Dinge zu beachten.
1. Der Beton muß gut fließen (etwa wie Jogurt) damit er auch alle Bereiche ausfüllt. 
2. Der Beton darf nicht zu dünnflüssig sein, weil das eingeschlossene Wasser zu viele Poren verursacht.
3. Der Beton muß gut verdichtet werden.
Da ich auch kein Spezialgerät zum Verdichten habe, habe ich mir mit einem Brett und einem schweren Hammer beholfen. Dazu legte ich das Brett flach auf den frischen Beton und schlug kräftig darauf. Die Schockwelle, die sich dabei im flüssigen Beton ausbreitet, wirkt bis in die aüßersten Ecken und treibt das überschüssige Wasser nach Oben. Das Ergebnis ist äußerst zufriedenstellend - der Rahmen ist von Außen völlig trocken. 
Das Mischungsverhältnis für den Beton wählte ich wie folgt:
1 Schaufel Kies 16mm
1 Schaufel Kies 5mm
2 Schaufeln Sand
1 Schaufel Zement.
Nach 2 Wochen Abbindezeit plazierte ich den Rahmen an gewünschter Stelle. Das war aber nicht ganz einfach, da er mit ca. 300kg recht schwer zu handhaben war.

Die Scheibe besteht aus 20mm Plexiglas, und war einigermaßen erschwinglich (zum Sonderpreis ca. 470 Euro).
Laut der Berechnung des Herstellers hätte ich 50mm nehmen sollen, aber nicht wegen der Bruchgefahr, sondern wegen der Auswölbung, die in den Ecken die Verklebung aushebeln würde. Dem habe ich entgegengewirkt, indem ich die Scheibe mit einem leichten Bogen nach Innen (ca. 3cm) eingebaut habe und die Ecken gegen Abheben gesichert habe.
Eingesetzt habe ich die Scheibe mit Silikon (ca. 10 Tuben zu 1,75 Euro/Tube.)

mfG Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,
ich denke, nicht nur ich kann Deine Anleitung gut nachvollziehen!  
Das ist eine echte Alternative zum "NG-Glasfenster". Ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass man - wenn man erst einmal die Idee  hat - auf so "einfache" Weise zu so einem guten Ergebnis kommt.
Deine beschreibung und Fotos könnten durchaus ein Fachbeitrag werden, oder was meint der Rest?


----------



## Nikolai (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Rolf, 
danke für deine anerkennenden Worte, tut gut zu wissen, daß das jemanden interessiert.

Hier noch ein Nachtrag:

Die steil stehenden Wände vom Teich habe ich in ähnlicher Form gefertigt. Dabei habe ich sie Stück für Stück eingeschalt und darauf geachtet, daß die darin verbauten Baustahlmatten sich an den Nahtstellen
überlappen. Wenn man die Anschlußstellen vorher vom losen Material befreit und gut anfeuchtet bekommt man eine ausreichend gute Haftung. Durch die klein-klein-Verschalung hat man freie Hand bei der Formgebung. Die verbleibenden Ecken und Kanten habe ich zum Schluß von Hand mit Beton verstrichen oder modeliert, so daß sich eine natürlich wirkende Form ergibt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,
habe heute noch einmal das schöne Wetter genutzt, um ein paar Bilder zu machen.
Die Fische sind noch putzmunter und stürzen sich auf jedes Futter, das man ihnen gibt. Allerdings reduziere ich jetzt die Fütterung da die Verdauung bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht mehr so effektiv ist.
Das man auf den Bildern immer so viele Fische sieht, liegt nur daran, daß sie sofort richtung Scheibe schwimmen, sobald sie mich bemerken.
1. Bild: Aug in Aug mit einem Koi
2. Bild: meine Fischfamilie
3. u. 4. Bild: Mr. __ Sterlet schaut immer wieder gern vorbei
5. Bild: Süßwasserschwamm und Muschel bieten ein interessantes Stillleben

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hi,

habe als Ergänzung noch eine Skizze angefertigt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## laolamia (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*



Nikolai schrieb:


> H
> Meine Nachbarn halten mich ja schon für bekloppt, sind halt keine Teichliebhaber.
> mfG Nikolai



wilkommen im club!
ich lebe hier auch in einem dorf unter "alten bauern"....
insektenhotel = ungezieferbehausung
brennessel in einer ecke fuer die tiere stehen lassen?! ... der aus der stadt...
laub fuer igel, steinhaufen und reisighaufen?....

habt ihr schon gesehen der liegt 2h im "unkraut" am teich nur um einen frosch beim quaken zu fotografieren....

ABER
ich steh da drueber.... und nach 8 jahren staunen selbst die  "bauern" ueber die artenvielfalt in meinem garten :smoki


gruss lao


----------



## Nikolai (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hi,
Neue Erkenntnis!
Daß ich die Scheibe schräg im Winkel von 45 Grad eingesetzt habe hat sich zu meiner Zufriedenheit bewehrt.
Davor ist meine überdachte Sitz- und Bastelecke und ich kann spontan immer mal einen Blick auf meine Unterwasserlandschft werfen, ohne dabei irgend welche Verrenkungen zu machen. Die Fische haben sich an meine Anwesenheit gewöhnt, und lassen sich überhaupt nicht stören. Im Gegenteil, sie schauen mir neugierig (oder eher nach Futter bettelnd) zu.
Doch nachdem sich das Wasser auf eine horizontale Sichtweite von 5m und mehr geklärt hat, erkennt man folgenden Nebeneffekt: Durch den Anstellwinkel und der Brechung wird der Blick nach Oben in Richtung Wasseroberfläche versperrt. Selbst den 4m entfernten mittleren Tiefenbereich kann ich nicht mehr einsehen.
Hätte ich die Möglichkeit, würde ich heute einen Winkel von 30 Grad aus der Vertikalen wählen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai.
klasse Sache! 
Schräge Scheiben sind also eine echte Alternative zum "übertrieben hohen" Hochteich, und helfen somit bei der Randgestaltung! Wobei ich das ganz ehrlich in Richtung Kosten und Aussehen meine. Gerade erstere können da leicht außer Kontrole geraten, wenn man im Flachland wohnt wie ich...


----------



## Nikolai (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Rolf,
das war schon wichtig, daß der Teich nicht zu hoch wird. Schließlich sehe ich auch gern mal von Oben hinein. Die Findlingsmauer ist ca. 50-60 cm hoch und bietet sich gut zum Sitzen an. (man muß nur aufpassen, daß man keinen nassen Hintern bekommt). Als zweiter Vorteil ist, daß ich gern mit Steingartengewächsen experimentiere. Die Fugen zwischen den Findlingen habe ich mit Erde verfüllt und bepflanzt. Die Pflanzen darin gedeihen prächtig. Vielleicht auch besonders deswegen, weil die Betonwand dahinter immer leicht Feuchtigkeit abgibt, habe wohl an der Stelle bei der Betonmischung gefuscht. 
(Achtung! nie alten Zement verwenden.)

Gruß Nikolai

PS: Die Bilder sind schon älter. Der Bewuchs ist mittlerweile üppiger


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Ich finde deinen Teich sehr gelungen..sieht natürlich aus und fügt sich harmonisch in die Landschaft! Toll, danke für die gelungenen Bilder! 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

,

habe noch ein Paar Bilder vom Rohbau gefunden

 ,  


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*


nachdem die Algenblüte des Sommers nun ausgestanden ist, klärt sich das Wasser von Tag zu Tag.
Nun habe ich endlich einen weiten Blick in die räumliche Tiefe, daß das Sichtfenster erst richtig zum Erlebnis macht. Habe mal Versucht, das per Foto festzuhalten.

 ,  


und hier noch ein Bewohner, der sich nur selten zeigt

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*



Ein Problem habe ich noch. Ab und an muß ich die Scheibe von Innen putzen. 
Zur Zeit nehme ich eine Bürste mit langem Stiel. Aber, besonders durch die schräg nach Hinten gehende Scheibe, ist das sehr kräftezehrend. Mitunter gebe ich nach halb vollbrachter Arbeit auf.
Bin da gerade am tüfteln. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust da mitzumachen. 
Ich werde dazu einen neuen Thread eröffnen, unter "Scheibenreiniger".

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wateryucca (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Geht das nicht mit dem Magnetputzer aus der Aquariumtechnik?- da kannst von außen putzen!!

LG


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo (hier könnte Dein Name stehen,

die Scheibe ist 20mm dick. Da fällt der stärkste Magnet schnell ab, und dann habe ich das nächste Problem.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hochdruckreiniger mit gebogener Verlängerung oder Kompressor mit Luft könnte
auch funktionieren.


----------



## luci (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hi Nikolai,

Schau mal hier,* defekter Link entfernt *, ob der Preis gefällt weiß ich nicht. Zum selberbauen  in der Bucht nach Neodymmagnet suchen da bekommst du sie so stark das man die Scheibe glatt wegtragen könnte. Solltest du solche eine Gerätschaft mal anwenden unheimlich aufpassen das kein Sand dazwischen kommt, außer das die Scheibe zerkratzt kann es im ungünstigsten Fall bis zum Bruch kommen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung!

Gruß luci


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Andy,

Kompressor mit Luft verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Die zu entfernenden Algen sind sehr fest. Selbst mit der Bürste muß ich feste schruppen. Deshalb ist es ja so anstrengend.
Mit dem Hochdruckreiniger könnte gehen, habe nur die Befürchtung das mir alle Fische vor Schreck herausspringen. Die Sandschicht am Boden wäre sicher dann auch weg.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Luci,

ich habe auch einen starken Magneten. Der geht aber trotzdem leicht verloren. Und wie Du schon sagtest, mit Sand kommt das gar nicht gut.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Ok, wenn das so fest ist wirds mit Luft nicht gehn.

Im Sommer Putzerfische rein ?


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Andy,

ich habe im Moment ein Überangebot von Antennenwelsen. Wollte die schon einsetzen. Aber die sind ja schon im Aquarium kaum zu fangen. Den Winter über im Teich würden die nicht überstehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Da kenn ich mich echt zu wenig aus, aber gibts da nicht welche
die die Scheibe eigentlich so gut wie nie verlassen?


----------



## Nikolai (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*


so, der Winter kann kommen. Die letzten Blätter sind gefallen. Zeit für den letzten Jahresputz.
Beim Entfernen der abgestorbenen Pflanzen und dem im Teich angesammelten Laub fielen mir jede Menge Kleinlebewesen in die Hände. Von Winterruhe keine Spur. 

   

Bachflohkrebse und Libellenlarven geben bestimmt leckere Extrahappen für meinen __ Sterlet ab.
Schade eigentlich, sehen doch so niedlich aus.
Auch die Koi und Goldfische sind bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur noch sehr munter. Gerne nehmen sie auch noch Futter an.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Digicat (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Servus Nikolai

Ich glaub wir hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen ... also ...

Herzlich Willkommen

Einen schönen Teich hast du ... gefällt mir 

Zu deinen letzten Bildern ... die "Viecherln" .... ist mir spontan der Gedanke eines Pflanzenteiches eingefallen ... statt sie zu "Verfüttern" wäre ein Pflanzenteich ein herrliches Refugium für die Libellenlarven & Co.

Bin sicher es findest sich ein kleines Platzerl für das Teichlein :beten


----------



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Helmut,
schönen Dank für Dein Willkommensgruß und Deine anerkennenden Worte.
Meinem Teichaqarium ist ein Pflanzenteich zur Klärung vorgelagert. Außer den Stichlingen und Jungfischen die durch den Überlauf hineingelangen, ist da kein Fischbesatz. Dieses Jahr habe ich auch erst abgefischt.
Siehe dazu:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29435/?q=Nikolai
Die Libellenlarven sind "Freigänger" und haben im Teichaquarium keine Chance, umso besser gedeihen sie im Pflanzenteich, wo ich sie auch lasse. Die Bachflohkrebse halten sich länger, da sie das Licht meiden und versteckt zwischen den Pflanzen leben. Dort ernähren sie sich von abgestorbenen Pflanzen.
Mit Bachflohkrebsen befasse ich mich schon seit Jahren. Ich werde dazu einen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Servus Nikolai

Danke für die Erklärung 

Das mit den Bachflohkrebsen interessiert mich brennend ....

Freue mich schon auf deine Erfahrung


----------



## Nikolai (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*



man lehrnt nie aus! 
Das Krause __ Laichkraut ist im frühen Herbst abgestorben und untergetaucht. Das __ Hornkraut war im Sommer nur wenig gewachsen und war in Algen eingepackt. Überrascht hat mich jetzt, daß zu dieser Jahreszeit ein üppiges Wachstum einsetzt.
Das Wasser ist momentan durch Laub dunkelbraun gefärbt, obwohl ziemlich klar (Sichtweite 3-4m) läßt es nur wenig Licht durch. Beim Blick durch das Fenster, wirkt er wie ein dunkler Raum.

Trotzdem habe ich mal versucht ein Foto davon zu machen.

Das Ergebnis war mäßig:

 

nach einer Nachverarbeitung am PC, bekommt man tatsächlich noch ein Bild, wenn auch nicht besonders gut.

 

Das im Winter ein derartiges Wachstum einsetzt hat mich doch sehr überrascht.
Die Wassertemperatur hatte letzte Woche noch 8 Grad. Zur Zeit sind es 5 Grad.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*



Still ruht der See (Teich)

    

Nachdem sich eine Eisdecke von ca. 5 cm gebildet hat, habe ich den Wasserspiegel abgesenkt. Damit ist nun eine 2 cm Luftschicht zwischen Eis und Wasserspiegel. Die Wasseroberfläche wird durch eine 5 Watt Zimmerbrunnenpumpe leicht bewegt, so daß darunter keine weitere Eisbildung stattfindet.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

 Nikolai
Das mit deiner Scheibe gefällt mir sehr gut,da kann man alles schön beobachten . Mal sehn vielleicht bau ich mir auch eine ein, wenn ich den Hauptteich umbau. 

   Gruß Peter.               
                                        PS. Einen schönen zweiten :advent2 wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*



nach dem herlichem Tauwetter habe ich mal meinen Teich kotrolliert. 
Nachdem die dicke Schneedecke abgetaut ist, habe ich auch wieder genügent Licht, um das Geschehen unter der dicken Eisdecke zu betrachten. 
Zu meinem Erstaunen ruhen die Koi und Goldfische nicht regungslos am Grund, sondern schwimmen gemächlich umher. Auch das krause __ Laichkraut bildet unter wasser einen üppig grünen Bewuchs.
Was mich aber am meisten erstaunte, war, dass das Laub das noch im Herbst den Bodengrund bedeckte, völlig verschwunden ist. Stattdessen erstrahlt der Bodengrund in sauberen sandigen gelb, als hätte jemand gefegt.

     

Die Bilder sind zwar nicht besonders gut geworden, aber vermitteln doch einen Eindruck von der Unterwasserwelt unter einer dicken Eisschicht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## R8. (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

ganz ehrlich Nikolai dein "Teichaquarium" mit der Scheibe etc. ist ja der absoulute Hammer !


----------



## Nikolai (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Der Teich erwacht. 
Die Fische sind putzmunter und soweit ich feststellen konnte sind auch noch alle da.
Der Wasserfall und der Filter sind jetzt ca. 1 Woche wieder in Betrieb. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 7,7 Grad.
Schade nur, dass das Wasser zur Zeit leicht trüb ist. Das kommt durch den Wasserwechsel mit eisenhaltigem Brunnenwasser. Mit der Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff fällt das Eisen aus und trübt das Wasser. Ich habe die Brunnenwasserzufuhr jetzt wieder auf das Nötigste gedrosselt. Nachgefüllt wird über den vorgeschalteten Pflanzenteich, von dem aus Wasser in den Hochteich gefördert wird. Es wird aber wohl noch einige Zeit dauern, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist.
Trotzdem gab es schon viel zu sehen, und ich genoß das schöne Wetter an meinem Lieblingsplatz. 
Was man heute nicht schaft, macht man halt morgen.

     

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (30. März 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,
hier einmal ein Detail zur Wasserstandsregulierung. Bei Regen leite ich Wasser von der Überdachung meiner Sitzecke in den Teich, damit ich vom Brunnenwasser, dass mir immer eine leichte Trübung verursacht, unabhängiger werde.
Mit dem Schieber kann ich den Wasserstand um ca. 7cm anheben. Das gibt mir eine kleine Reserve für trockene Zeiten. Dazu habe ich ein verschraubtes Sandwich aus 3 Aluplatten einbetoniert, wobei die mittlere aus mehreren Teilen besteht und das Mittelstück beweglich ist.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Klasse Staustufe gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Nikolai (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Eine böse Überraschung!

Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass mein Hochteich den Winter schadlos überstanden hat. Aber der Wasserverlust war doch sehr angestiegen.  Plötzlich über nacht fiel der Wasserspiegel um ca. 10cm. Schäden selbst waren nicht erkennbar.
Nun half alles nichts. Pool aufgestellt und das Wasser zur hälfte abgepumpt. Risse waren nicht aufzufinden, doch ein seltsames Loch im Beton machte mich stutzig.

 

Da gibt es nur eine Erklärung. Ganz offensichtlich habe ich da einen Hundeköttel mit einbetoniert. Der verwendete Sand lagerte eine Weile im Hof und wurde wohl unbemerkt von unserem Hund als Toilette benutzt worden. Da der Teich an dieser Stelle auch an einer Betonwand angrenzt, befindet sich dort ein mit Sand aufgefüllter Zwischenraum, in dem das Wasser nach unten versickerte.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Autsch Nikolai,
böse Überraschung!
Drück' Dir die Daumen, daß Du diese undichte Stelle bald im Griff hast und Dein Teich danach nicht mehr ausläuft.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Endlich hab ich sie erwischt!

bei 16 Grad Teichtemperatur sind die Fische wie Toll und die Bitterlinge sind feste beim Laichgeschäft.
Nach ca. 50 Versuchen mit meiner Digicam mit einer Maximalsequenz von 15 Sekunden hab ich tatsächlich den Laichvorgang filmen können.

Anhang anzeigen Pal-Vcd.mpg


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,
Nettes Video... aber irgendwie sieht das unspektakulär aus 

ein bisserl 'fummeln' und 'blos wech dann'


----------



## Nikolai (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Andreas,

ja die Weibchen zieren sich immer ein wenig, aber das kennt man ja. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass das seine Mutter war, naja.:evil 
(das Mänchen ist vom letzten Jahr und noch recht klein)

Spektakulär finde ich schon, wie das Weibchen seine über 5cm lange Legeröhre so gezielt in die Muschel einführt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

die anderen Fische hätte ich fast dabei vergessen, sind aber auch noch da.

Anhang anzeigen Fische Pal Vcd.mpg

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,
ich habe noch einmal am Wasserfall nachgebessert. Stärkere Pumpe und ein wenig __ Moos angebracht.
So kommt er meinen Vorstellungen wieder ein bischen näher. 
Als Pumpe habe ich jetzt eine Umwälzpumpe aus einer Spülmaschine. Mit 130 Watt macht die richtig Druck und hat auch eine recht hohe Förderleistung.

  

Die Pflanzen in der Natursteinmauer vom Hochteich sind gerade feste am blühen.

  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,
Dein Bachlauf gefällt mir recht gut.
Ich bin ja auch noch am Bachlauf basteln, muss aber erst die nächsten Tage noch ein
paar Tuffsteine besorgen.
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Das sieht super aus Nikolai, der Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr gut, sehr natürlich angelegt, Respekt!


----------



## techerridu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hi Niko

Klasse gemacht , richtig was zum zurücklehnen :smoki
Schaut echt sehr natürlich aus.

Habe auch gerade so ein Projekt laufen, is das ein besonderes __ Moos,
wollte meinen Wasserfall auch begrünen.... 
Schaut aber irgendwie nach einfachem Waldmoos aus, oder???

Mein Projekt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=335817

Gruß André


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Andre,

das __ Moos ist tatsächlich aus dem Wald und wächst gewöhnlich auf morschem Holz. Hält sich jetzt aber schon seit dem Herbst und haftet stellenweise auch recht gut. Der Sprühnebel vom plätscherndem Wasser scheint ihm gut zu bekommen. Sicher gibt es aber besser geeignetes. Ich habe da auch schon einiges gesehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## techerridu (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

OK - Werde auch mal gen Wald ziehen.... 

Hatte eh schon an die gewöhnlichen Hartliner gedacht, so wie Mauerpfeffer usw., da mein Wasserfall
den ganzen Tag im Schatten ist....

Grüße André


----------



## Nikolai (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Andre,

Mauerpfeffer ist sicher nicht geeignet. Er braucht volle Sonne und liebt eher trockene Standorte.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## techerridu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Also ich bin sicher das Zeug wächst überall, is´ ja wie ´ne Seuche.
Mein Wasserfall ist ja sowieso fast nur aus Stein.
Aber ich werd´s merken...


----------



## Nikolai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

eine Minileckage in meiner Natursteinmauer lockt viele Besucher. 

   

von früh morgens bis spät abends summt es nur so. Ein wilder Bienenstock in der Nähe nutzt meinen Teich um den Durst zu stillen. Das Sickerwasser an dieser Stelle scheint ihnen am besten zu gefallen. Sie tragen so viel Wasser weg, dass das Wasser auf dem Weg nach Unten versiegt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## techerridu (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Schön, wenn für jeden was dabei ist....


----------



## Nikolai (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

um meinen Tonnenfilter gut zu verstecken, mußte ich am Wasserfall noch anbauen, das sichtbare Rohr werde ich auch noch übermauern. 

       


Das __ Pfennigkraut eignet sich gut, um kahle Steine zu begrünen.

  

Und hier einmal von einer anderen Perspektive

   


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,
Dein Teich hält sich ja echt super! 
Deinen Filter sieht man doch gar nicht aus den "üblichen" Perspektiven, so wie Du das Fass gestellt hast. Warum willst Du ihn dann noch extra verstecken? :?


----------



## techerridu (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Na vermutlich weil er auch so ein Perfektionist ist, wie die anderen Freaks hier.
Zähle mich selbst natürlich auch dazu.

`nough Respect - Nikolai

Greets André


----------



## Nikolai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Andre, Hallo Rolf,

ein Perfektionist bin ich weiß Gott nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich improvisiere gern und probiere gern mal was aus. Bei Unkräutern überlege ich mir dreimal, ob ich sie entferne. Aber was ich gar nicht leiden mag, sind Rohre, Tonnen und Schläuche sichtbar am Teich. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

ein Teich aus Beton hat so seine Tücken. Eine überraschende Erkenntnis für mich war, dass nicht der Eisdruck im Winter die großen Probleme bereitet, sondern im Sommer die Sonne die Mauer dermaßen aufheizt, dass dadurch Risse entstehen. Bei den gemauerten Natursteinen im oberen Randbereich mußte ich da schon nachbessern. Aber diese Risse waren schnell behoben (vorerst).
Nachdem ich erst das Hundeköttelartige Loch abgedichtet hatte, waren die Wasserverluste gering, bis vor Kurzem. Zur Zeit habe ich wieder erheblichen Wasserverlust bis 20cm unterhalb der Oberkannte. Danach hält sich der Pegel konstant. Ich sehe hinter der Mauer, wie das Wasser in einem beträchtlichen Rinnsal abfließt, finde aber kein Loch. Da die Mauer im unteren Teil doppelwandig ist und das hintere Teil ungedichtet auf einem Fundament aufsteht ist die Abflußstelle wenig aussagekräftig. Auffallend ist nur, dass es wieder in dem Bereich ist, wo ich das Hundeköttelartige Loch nachgebessert habe. Leider liegen dadurch die angelegten Flachwasserbereiche trocken.

       

Unsere Spürhunde waren dabei auch keine große Hilfe

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,
hast Du es denn schon mit dem "Milchtrick" probiert?
Ich selbst habe bis dato GsD nur von ihm gelesen und es nicht ausprobieren müssen... es soll aber sehr gut dabei helfen, eine Wasseraustrittsstelle zu identifizieren.


----------



## Nikolai (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

hatte ich mir vorgenommen zu probieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen. Viel Hoffnung habe ich aber nicht, da sich die Fische wie wild auf alles stürzen, das ich ins Wasser gebe. Die werden sicher alles schnell verwirbeln und eine Beobachtung unmöglich machen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Eva-Maria, hallo @ all,

nachdem ich den Wasserspiegel bis zum erliegen des Abflusses abfallen ließ (was durch häufige Regenfälle einige Geduld erforderte), füllte ich so weit auf, bis das Rinnsal wieder einsetzte. Anschließend habe ich mal den Milchtest ausprobiert. Zuerst hatte ich die Milch aus einem Trinkglas hineingeschüttet. Diese ergibt aber eine große Wolke und es wird recht unübersichtlich. Besser ging es mit einer Einwegspritze. Wenn man dicht am Rand, unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche Milch hinein gibt, sinkt diese in einer dichten Wolke entlang der Seitenwand nach unten. Selbst kleinste Strömungen sind damit leicht zu erkennen. Die Fische hatte ich zuvor mit Futter an anderer Stelle abgelenkt. Nur die kleinen Jungfische von diesem Jahr fühlten sich dadurch magisch angezogen, störten aber nicht sehr. Eigentlich hätte ich das Loch finden müssen, habe ich aber nicht.
Da diese Stelle eh eine Fehlkonstruktion ist (siehe auch Thread "Betonparadoxon") habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, diesen Bereich abzureißen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr fing eigentlich gut an. Der Teich ist unbeschadet über den Winter gekommen. Die Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden. Das Wasser war klar und die Fische gingen munter ihrem Laichgeschäft nach.
siehe auch "Video: Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft"
Doch zum Sommer hin hatte ich dann die hohen Wasserverluste s.o. und nun noch der Ausfall beider Filterpumpen.
Zu diesem Thema habe ich den Beitrag "Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?" mal zur Diskusion gestellt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=355780#post355780

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

für die __ Sumpfschildkröte meiner Söhne hatte ich einen kleinen Bereich im Pflanzenteich mit Plexiglasscheiben abgeteilt. Er ist ca. 1 qm groß und besteht zur Hälfte aus einem Landteil und die andere Hälfte mit ca. 20cm tiefen Wasser. So wirklich schien ihr das nicht zu gefallen. Sie verhielt sich träge und versteckte sich die meißte Zeit. Vor einigen Wochen war sie verschwunden. Ich fand sie im großen Teich wieder. Dort fühlte sie sich scheinbar sicher, da sie bei Gefahr tief abtauchen konnte. Mir war nicht bekannt, dass eine Schildkröte so lebhaft sein kann. Wenn sie sich nicht gerade sonnte war sie ständig unterwegs und schwamm mit den Fischen um die Wette. Die Fische störte das nicht und ignorierten sie einfach.
Zunächst wollte ich eine Einfassung bauen, damit sie nicht entweicht. Aber sie dachte gar nicht daran. Obwohl leicht möglich auf Wanderschaft zu gehen, blieb sie uns treu.
Nun ist sie im Winterquartier bei meinem Sohn im Aquarium.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

meine Sanierungsmaßnahmen für dieses Jahr sind nun abgeschlossen.
Der quaderförmige Vorbei sollte mir ursprünglich als Filter dienen. Dazu hatte ich 2 Kammern im Durchmesser von ca. 30cm bis auf Teichsohlentiefe bei ca. 170cm ausgespart und mit Beton vergossen. Der Zulauf sollte mit einem Steigrohr am Teichgrund von Oben in die erste Kammer fließen, diese Kammer passieren und über einen Durchlass unten in der zweiten Kammer wieder aufsteigen. Am Überlauf unterhalb des Wasserspiegels hatte ich eine Pumpe vorgesehen. Bestücken wollte ich ihn  mit Filtermaterialien gefüllten Pflanzkörben, die ich dann zur Reinigung einzelnt an einer Schnur herausziehe. Aber so weit ist es nie gekommen. Da zeigte sich schon eine Schicht mit mangelhafter Betonqualität, so daß erheblich Wasser herausquoll. Das Steigrohr habe ich dann verschlossen. Ungenutzt war mir dieses Teil schon immer ein 
Ärgernis. Diese mangelhafte Schicht führte aber auch bis zum Teichinneren. Im laufe der Zeit wurden die Wasserverluste erheblich, wie bereits oben beschrieben.

    So sah das mal aus.

    habe ich dann kurzerhand abgerissen

   und so sieht es zur Zeit aus

So eine Treppe ist auch bequemer. Zum Scheibe putzen und Anderem muß man doch öfter mal auf die Mauer.
Nach langer Überlegung, habe ich mir nun vorgenommen, die Treppe und den Betonrahmen mit Bruchschieferplatten als Mosaik zu verblenden. Ich hoffe nur, die lassen sich auch kleben und bröseln mir bei Frost nicht auseinander. Diesbezügliche Erfahrungen würden mich da brennend interessieren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hey Nikolai,

ein sehr schöner Teich ... und das mit dem Fenster: Hammer 

Aber sag mal, ich habe nirgends gefunden, was Du für einen Beton verwendet hast. Eingangs haste nur gesagt das es wasserdichter Beton ist ... aber was genau hast Du verwendet. Trasszement?
Und hast Du den Beton beschichtet?

Ich bin neugierig ... ich will meinen Teich nächstes Jahr auch aus Beton machen.

Mandy


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Mandy,

unbelehrbar wie ich bin, habe ich ganz einfachen Zement mit Kies gemischt. Weiter Oben hatte ich das beschrieben.
Da wo ich sorgfältig gearbeitet und gut verdichtet habe, ist der Beton auch Wasserdicht. Z.B. der Fensterrahmen.
Doch hatte ich drei Sack Zement über Winter zwar geschützt, aber Draußen gelagert. Bei meiner Patchworkbauweise habe ich diesen Zement an verschiedenen Stellen verarbeitet. Im Nachhinein erweisen sich diese Stellen als "morsch" und mehr oder weniger Wasserdurchlässig.
Mit meinen Erfahrungen von Heute würde ich durchaus wieder einen Teich in dieser Bauweise fertigen. Doch würde ich mich auf keine Kompromisse mehr einlassen und mich dabei auch nicht unter Zeitdruck setzen.
Bei meinem Vorhaben war Beton sicher keine schlechte Wahl. Für normale Teiche würde ich aber keinen Beton nehmen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Aal (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,

die Idee mit den Naturschieferplatten zu Bekleidung des Rahmen und der Treppe ist prima !
Da meine Scheibe auch in Beton eingesetzt ist, stellte sich mir die gleiche Frage; ich habe mich bei Fliesenlegern und Maurern erkundigt.
Nimm guten "Aussen-Fliesenkleber", der klebt Keramik, Grauwackesteine und auch Schieferplatten !!     - hat 3 Winter bei über - 20° und 3 Sommer, trotz direkter Morgensonne ohne Beanstandung überlebt.
Ich habe mich seinerzeit für das vorgefertigte Fliesenmosaik entschieden, da die geplanten Natursteinplatten zuweit über den Alurahmen gestanden hätten und so zuviel Platz vom Sichtfeld des Fensters genommen hätten.
Es wäre schade um jeden cm² der an Sichtfläche verlorengeht  

Viel Spass beim Verkleiden

Gruß __ Aal


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo __ Aal,
danke für Deine Info. Beruhigt mich sehr.
Habe mir soeben Dein Album angesehen. Sehr schöne Anlage  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hey nikolai, okay du hast normalen zement genommen, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass man den nicht nehmen kann. der beton gibt inhaltsstoffe an das wasser ab was für fische nicht gut ist. deshala trasszement. hast du da schon irgendwelche erfahrungen sammeln können?   mandy


----------



## Nikolai (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Mandy,

wenn Du sicher gehen willst, ist Trasszement die bessere Wahl. Ich bin kein Chemiker, und will mich da auch nicht festlegen, aber wahrscheinlich liegt der Unterschied nur im Preis. Der handelsübliche Zement ist heute auch chromatfrei (steht jedenfalls auf jedem Sack drauf). Eine ordentliche Spülung und Wässerung mit Wasserwechsel vor dem Einbringen von Fischen und Anderem ist sicher anzuraten. Aber auch bei der ersten Wässerung haben sich schnell Wasserflöhe und anderes Kleingetier eingefunden, ohne dass schädliche Auswirkungen zu beobachten waren. Meine Fische, __ Muscheln, Krebse und Pflanzen leben nun schon im dritten Jahr in diesem Teich, ohne dass ich ausfälle zu beklagen habe. ie fühlen sich sichtlich wohl.

Gruß Nikolai.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

hey nikolai, danke für die info     mandy


----------



## Nikolai (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo,

so ein kleiner Wasserfall ist nicht nur eine Spielerei. Er ist Anziehungspunkt für allerlei Vögel und es macht spaß, ihnen beim Baden zuzusehen. Während einer badet, warten oft schon Andere bis dieser endlich fertig ist. Von mir lassen sie sich kaum stören. Nehme ich aber die Kamera in Anschlag, flüchten sie sofort.
Hier eine ganze Horde (4 Stk.) Meisen.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Oh Schreck, 

als ich heute nach meinem Teich schaute, war ich doch ein wenig bestürzt über diesen Anblick.

 

sollte der Teich tatsächlich so tief mit Eis zugefroren sein?:
An der Scheibe zeigte sich deutlich eine dicke Eisschicht.

Nachdem meine Geranien locker bis mitte Januar im geschützten Eingangsbereich hätten Draußen bleiben können, habe ich den Kälteeinbruch nicht besonders ernst genommen. Der Wasserfall war noch in Betrieb und der Zulauf vom Brunnen war eingefroren. Sollte tatsächlich eine derartige Unterkühlung eingetreten sein?

Schnell bohrte ich ein Loch in die Eisdecke. Aber schon nach 10cm war ich durch. Darunter war Luft. Daraufhin öffnete ich den Eisfreihalter. Darunter war Eis. Mit den Fingern konnte ich aber die Eisschicht durchbrechen. Wabenförmig war dünnes Eis ca. 20 cm bis hin zur Wasseroberfläche. D.h. es waren dutzenende dünne Eisschichten zwischen der dicken Eisplatte und der Wasseroberfläche. Ein interessantes Phänomen, dass sich daraus ergab, dass sich der Wasserspiegel unter der Eisdecke, mangels Zuspeisung vom Brunnen her, langsam absenkte.

   

Bei Temperaturen von -16,5 Grad letzte Nacht, ist auch der Wasserfall eingefroren

 

Bei Tauwetter wird sich zeigen, wieweit der Wasserverlust noch im erträglichem Rahmen ist, oder ob größere Schäden zu beklagen sind, und ob die Pumpe Schaden genommen hat.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## lollo (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nicolai,

das du unter der Eisschicht einen Luftspalt hast, liegt bestimmt daran, dass dir der Wasserfall zugefroren ist und das Wasser aufs Eis gelaufen ist.
Das gleiche ist mir auch passiert, ich stellte fest der Teich läuft über, obwohl nicht eingefüllt wurde. Ebenfalls hat der Abstand Steg zur Wasserfläche sich verkleinert.
Hier beweist es sich wieder, Wasser nimmt immer den einfachsten Weg.

Zum Glück war noch nicht zu viel ausgelaufen, so das ich einschreiten konnte und mit einem Gasbrenner das Eis am Wasserfall beseitigte.
Da ich den Vögeln die Wasserstelle erhalten möchte, werde ich mir eine Verbesserung einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Bei Tauwetter wird sich zeigen, wieweit der Wasserverlust noch im erträglichem Rahmen ist, oder ob größere Schäden zu beklagen sind,



Hey Nikolai,

warum füllst Du den Teich nicht mit Leitungswasser auf? Mir wäre das zu unsicher ... Du weißt doch gar nicht wieviel Wasser überhaupt noch da ist ... und vielleicht kannst Du den Schaden so noch weiter minimieren ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Nikolai,


> Schnell bohrte ich ein Loch in die Eisdecke.


das würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden, das es die Fische in ihrer Winterruhe erheblich stört.

Wasserverlust ist auch im Winter da, wenn auch weniger. Einfach mit Leitungswasser nachfüllen.
Das heizt auch den Teich etwas auf. 

Da das verlegen des Wasserschlauchs bei diesen Temperaturen nicht ganz ohne Probleme ist, bin ich die letzten Tage mit Gießkannen voll heißem Wasser an dem Teich.
Bei dieser extremem Kälte und ohne Heizung sollte man entsprechend etwas gegensteuern.


----------



## Nikolai (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hallo Mandy,

den Wasserstand kann ich durch die Scheibe gut erkennen. Noch ist er ausreichend. Die weiße Schicht darüber ließ sich anfangs nur nicht deuten. Näheres Hinsehen hat dann gezeigt, dass diese Schicht aus wabenförmigen Eis, also vorwiegend aus Luft besteht. Die Luft hat eine isolierende Wirkung, so dass ein weiteres Durchfrieren verlangsamt wird. In anderen Jahren hatte ich den Wasserspiegel unter dem Eis bewußt abgesenkt, um diesen Effekt zu erzielen. Den Schlauch habe ich bereits demontiert und im Keller aufgetaut. Wenn nötig werde ich dann wieder Brunnenwasser mit ca. 6 Grad nachfüllen. Das Einfrieren des Schlauches vermeide ich gewöhnlich, indem ich diesen in der Mitte hochbinde, so dass beide Enden nach Unten zeigen. Damit entleert sich der Schlauch nach jedem Pumpvorgang, 

@ Jörg

bei Verwendung eines gewöhnlichen Spiralbohrers entstehen betenfalls ganz leichte Vibrationen. Die Fische haben sich dadurch nicht großartig stören lassen. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn man mit der Schlagbohrmaschine oder einem Bohrhammer dabei gehen würde. Das Befinden der Fische kann ich im Übrigen durch die Scheibe gut beobachten. Die meißten liegen ruhend am Grund. Einige wenige schwimmer gemächlich umher.

@ Lolo,

schön wenn Du recht hättest, aber der Wasserstand ist seit Gestern nochmals um ca. 10 cm gefallen, obwohl ich alle Pumpen ausgeschaltet habe. Ich befürchte Schlimmeres.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

die Fische sind ständig in Bewegung. Man kann ihnen stundenlang zusehen. Leider habe ich auch schon oft Teiche gesehen, in denen die Fische apatisch an der Oberfläche stehen.

Anhang anzeigen SAM_1860.AVI

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## DucatiMarkus (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung Nikolai*

Hammer Teich!


----------

